# J.C. Philpot and his monastic community?



## JM (May 25, 2007)

I'm looking for more information about to support or deny the following quote:



> Chapter 13: Joseph Charles Philpot
> 
> Here we are given an overview of Philpot’s life and work, touching on all the controversies which surrounded his theology and writings. Oliver claims Philpot shelved the responsibilities of the Great Commission. He helped establish a monastic community which rejected an ungodly world, but did very little to challenge or change it.



I found it here. Is it true that Philpot established a monastic community?

Thanks,

j


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 25, 2007)

I have never heard of this brother. I am going to search this some more. If you find any other info please let me know.


----------



## JM (May 25, 2007)

I emailed the site and Peter Meney wrote back:

I don't think that the claim here refers to an actual monastic community in
the Anglican or RC sense of the phrase. Rather denominations, or better,
individuals who value Philpot's teachings, are in view, and the writer's
implication is that their structures have become monastic-like insofar as
they don't engage with society in order to convert it or endeavour to
challenge or change it. For example, this accusation could be levelled at a
group that withdrew into its own companies or congregations and refused to
become involved in politics, or send its children to university or have
televisions in their homes etc., etc..

That clears it up.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 25, 2007)

JM said:


> I emailed the site and Peter Meney wrote back:
> 
> I don't think that the claim here refers to an actual monastic community in
> the Anglican or RC sense of the phrase. Rather denominations, or better,
> ...



Imagine that. Not having a TV set or getting involved in politics. What wicked sinners.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 25, 2007)

Even worse: not having a TV and being a political subversive.  

Of course, not sending your children to public universities would really be bad.


----------



## AV1611 (May 26, 2007)

JM said:


> I'm looking for more information about to support or deny the following quote:



 brother, it did not mean he set up a monastic community like the papists but that the Gospel Standard did not get involved with the world (politics, TV, radio etc) a little like the Exclusive Brethren.

[Oh I see you already found the answer]


----------

